# Central Florida- Brevard County



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone else in Brevard County, Florida or close? Anyone know of any support groups or interested in starting one? Because I would be interested if I had someone to help me...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm, there was a post here about a group in Orlando, but I guess it got deleted... anyway here was the link

http://shyness.meetup.com/184/?a=wm1_gn

I'm not sure if I will go because its an hour/hour-and-a-half drive for me, but I might...


----------



## ashleyc8705 (Oct 10, 2008)

I live in Lakeland so it isn't that far from me. I'd be too scared to go though. :sigh


----------

